# How can I get rid of thread/hair algae fast?



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

As the subject says, is there a way to get rid of thread/hair algae fast? I recently disturbed the plant substrate and I think that it is because of this that I suffer thread algae growth. It is attacking my newly introduced R. wallichi. Is there any fauna that eats this type of algae?

I use EI and pressurized CO2.

Thank you


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The thread algae should be pretty easy to remove manually. For the hair algae: florida flag fish, rosey barbs & amano shrimp.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

An old toothbrush works very well for manual removal of hair and thread algae. Just twirl the toothbrush near the algae and it pulls off pretty easily. I've never had much luck depending on "critters " to remove algae. They seem to always prefer fish food to the algae 

If you are getting algae your CO2 levels, are more than likely, not where you think they are.


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

Mollies worked for me, they will also eat the film at the top of the aquarium and keep the water surface clean.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you people for the responses. My drop checker shows green though. I increased slightly CO2 and will buy a molly soon to even remove the film at the top like trilinear said.

Thank you


----------



## JHipkin (Jun 13, 2005)

Try a blackout. Completely remove light from the tank for 48 to 72 hours. When I had this problem after a multi-day power outage messed w/ the balance in my tank, I taped cardboard to the outside and top and left a small opening for air exchange. This killed most of the hair algae. Then get the tank back in balance and you are good to go.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

will the hc die during the blackout?


----------



## JHipkin (Jun 13, 2005)

taoyeah said:


> will the hc die during the blackout?


I don't think so. None of my plants or fish were adversely effected by the blackout. That said, I don't have HC so can't vouch for the impact of a blackout on this species.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I think blackouts are better for B/G (Euglenoid - greenwater) algae outbreaks.

Mollies will hit it somewhat, but a toothbrush is lots better. A few daily, hefty Excel doses will impede its growth - targeted dosing is best (if you have mosses and/or hydrocotyle, don't go too nuts with it). Skip the Excel if you have Marimo balls. I've noticed that my hair algae perks up as my DIY CO2 is petering out.


----------



## engine50 (Jan 16, 2008)

In my particular experience with green hair algae I found it not due to a high nutrient level , (tested and rechecked by LFS).

I found Excel only able to stunt it's growth, (when used strictly as directed).

I found my CO2 levels somehwhat low and corrected that along with allowing what had been a handful of duckweed multiply about 60% across the tank surface. I also shortened my photoperiod from 10 to 8 hrs. This slowed my plant growth slightly but finally made a huge dent in my, daily , weekly hair algae production. No Excel needed. No algae consuming animals added.

Lighting= 150w ADA metal halide 8000K with two 65 w compact daylight fluorescents over 70 gal tall (footprint of 58 gal). 

CO2 by injection


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you for all the responses. As I said earlier I increased CO2 and yesterday removed most of it using a toothbrush. I hope that it I'll manage it soon.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

punky said:


> Thank you for all the responses. As I said earlier I increased CO2 and yesterday removed most of it using a toothbrush. I hope that it I'll manage it soon.


Sounds like you are on the right track. Now, focus on giving the plants what they need to grow and you should be able to greatly minimize or eliminate your hair algae problem.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

MatPat said:


> Sounds like you are on the right track. Now, focus on giving the plants what they need to grow and you should be able to greatly minimize or eliminate your hair algae problem.


The thing is that the only algae I had was during the setup. The tank has been set for a year now and no algae grew until now. Most probably because I took out a massive crypt and really disturbed the gravel. Also I have to blame myself for having the CO2 a bit low.


----------

